

Hubble, Spitzer Find Most Distant Galaxy Yet Seen - tarekayna
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/hubble/science/distance-record.html

======
raghav305
every now and then, I hear this - "The most distant galaxy seen!" Does this
mean that we will eventually see the Big Bang?

